# I wanna know how you all do it



## Justaquickrelieve (Dec 28, 2018)

Why are there people out there who will have this forever? Like, how am i gonna know that i won't? And why do people experience this for life long in the first place???? 
I just want reassurance from someone that i'll be okay and that everything will return to a normal life, the life i had before
But how do i know that i will be okay and that this will be over? I keep telling myself that it will pass but meanwhile i doubt it because no one can promise me that 
So how are you all coping with the fact that you don't know when its gonna end or if its gonna end?
I'm just feeling desperate 
I'm already a year in this shit hole now


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

It will either fade away or you will learn to manage it better..

Either way you will feel better in time.......

Ive lived with DP for a long time and have actually achieved alot in life...And I had it chronic in the early days...Like really crippling DP..

Meds have helped me a hell of a lot....I was lucky enough to respond quickly to a low dose Atypical and it still works well for me all these years later...

How does a diabetic cope, How does a cancer victim cope, How does a person with autism cope etc etc etc.....We all just learn to deal with these issues in our lives...Yes DP is an absolutely horrible condition to go through but luckily it usually improves or goes away totally for all of us......

The secret when you improve is to look after yourself better...Stress, diet and exercise all need to be managed better and if I was you I would avoid alcohol and illegal drugs like the plague for the rest of my life............All you have to do is read the repeated stories of people on here who got better and then forgot what it was like only to start doing all the dumb things they did before...Hey presto their DP came back...DP is like a warning system in your mind and body that you need to start taking better care of them....Listen to the warning.......


----------



## zouzoux (Jul 9, 2018)

eddy1886 said:


> It will either fade away or you will learn to manage it better..
> 
> Either way you will feel better in time.......
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it better.


----------

